# The art of flex bits



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

I have two brand new holes in my house. I check and checked again to see if I was center of the top plate. Still the flex bit with the handle went at an angle and through my wall. 

Wondering what tricks you guys use?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

howabout said:


> I have two brand new holes in my house. I check and checked again to see if I was center of the top plate. Still the flex bit with the handle went at an angle and through my wall.
> 
> Wondering what tricks you guys use?


Here's the first trick: Plan your excuse in advance.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Second trick is don't use them


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

howabout said:


> I have two brand new holes in my house. I check and checked again to see if I was center of the top plate. Still the flex bit with the handle went at an angle and through my wall.
> 
> Wondering what tricks you guys use?


Learn to cut and patch drywall.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

480 I have the handle just like the picture just not the skill. I do however have two holes. 

At this point Im 0 for 3 and would rather cut a hole and patch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Tennis ball around the shaft, just below the bit.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I do more damage and go places I don't want to be with the flex bit... I still use it, but it does scare me. 

You're definitely right, using a flex bit is an art!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A remodel job, where alot of patching & painting is already going on is a great place to get the hang of a flexi bit. Like others have said, be ready to patch a hole or two if needed, have an excuse already in the back of your mind, and the rest is just practice.

When you feel the bit hit the top plate, wiggly it around a bit to get a good feel of where you are on it. Aim for the center (as best as you can), and then watch the expression on your helpers face when comes out the wall at. the base of the ceiling :laughing:.

Seriously though, it just takes practice, and its a bit risky so just hold your breath until you get it right.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Tennis ball around the shaft, just below the bit.


That's genius!!!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

took a few days of practice, but i got it down well.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> That's genius!!!:thumbup::thumbsup:


Lemme know if it works :laughing: Never done it, saw it somewhere.

I'm in the 2 holes hidden under my bed club....


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

“By the way - the electricians are in the crawl space drilling holes for the wiring to the new hot water tank.”


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats the word, practice, practice, practice. they say practice makes perfect, dont count on this one!:no::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you go to the Rack a tiers (?) company web sight, they make a ball to slip over the shaft to help prevent this. I've never used it but it looks workable.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


>


 third trick is dont use guide tool like this:whistling2:


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i try to avoid my flex bit, its more of an in case of emergency


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Emergency= If it isn't, it will be !


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Practice practice...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you simply learn how to feel your drill, that will eliminate 99% of the problems.



papaotis said:


> third trick is dont use guide tool like this:whistling2:


Only people who don't want to learn say things like this.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I am reminded of a job long ago where I had a crazy angle to drill through a joist to avoid cutting any holes. I carefully drilled at the perfect angle with a paddle bit. When I saw no light coming through the hole, I breathed a sigh of relief and pushed the end of a piece of fishtape through with an open hook to catch the open hook on my other fish tape. It just kept going in and felt very strange. It felt even stranger as I tried to pull it out and it was catching on something. I finally got it out and saw carpet padding foam hooked on to it! Ran up to the bedroom above and saw a little bulge of bunched-up padding and stomped it flat! Luckily, no carpet damage and the floors were not hardwood under the carpet. After that, I HAPPILY cut the hole I was trying to avoid!:laughing::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If you simply learn how to feel your drill, that will eliminate 99% of the problems.
> 
> Only people who don't want to learn say things like this.


I think he means that "as pictured" the tool is not being used correctly.


----------



## fit_to_burn (Jul 22, 2013)

you just gotta practice and get a feel for it.....and learn to plaster holes


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> If you simply learn how to feel your drill, that will eliminate 99% of the problems.


I'm going to get but might be on the next project. I think my wife can't handle much more. Her face was priceless. 

I just have to get some paint to touch up.


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

I just bought some new flex bits where u can add more length and change the drill out if it gets damaged by nails or something. It's great, howevere does take practice to get the hang of them. I've had one go outside one time on exterior wall ooops it happens sometimes.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

polyphase said:


> I just bought some new flex bits where u can add more length and change the drill out if it gets damaged by nails or something. It's great, howevere does take practice to get the hang of them. I've had one go outside one time on exterior wall ooops it happens sometimes.


That greenlee kit is great, the basket blows the doors off the old hole in the bit mechanism.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

polyphase said:


> I just bought some new flex bits where u can add more length and change the drill out if it gets damaged by nails or something. It's great, howevere does take practice to get the hang of them. I've had one go outside one time on exterior wall ooops it happens sometimes.


I have one of those 2' flexable extensions, and they arent as strong as you think they are. Dont use them on the highest torque setting on your drill either. Mine is all twisted up and ive only used it on my 18v dewalt.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

BEWARE of that shiny flex bit in the picture! I used to use those things all the time. I loved them. Then one day the whole thing came apart while I was drilling. Pieces went EVERYWHERE! And although it's nice and shiny on the outside, the internal parts are coated with black grease. Of course the house I was working in had white carpet! Some pieces landed on my drop cloth, but others stained the carpet. Spent a lot of time carpet cleaning that day! NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------

